# Lure Coursing in Indiana



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with any lure coursing clubs for mutts in the Evansville, IN area? Really, anywhere within a couple of hours would be fine. My pup loves to chase anything that moves quickly, so I figured it would be a good way to exercise him, at least every now and then. The problem is, I've only been able to find pure bred sighthound lure coursing clubs, and everything is geared toward competition.. nothing just for fun!

Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I know some clubs hold fun day at their trials for any breed or mix, so maybe ask them about that? They may also do training sessions and may allow you to go, so it couldn't hurt to just ask them. Some seems to be only about sighthounds, but doesn't look like all are like that. 

Lure coursing is traditionally only for sighthounds, and it has only been about a year or two since AKC implemented the Coursing Ability Test for all breeds and mixes that are in the Canine Partners program.


----------

